# Organ Preservation Vehicle OPV



## mariomike (19 Oct 2010)

Starting on November 1st 2010 the FDNY-EMS Organ Preservation Vehicle OPV will be responding to cardiac arrest scenes, and once the initial EMS crew and Telemetry Doctor decide nothing more can be done they will intervene if indicated.  (i.e., patient meets inclusion criteria and consent obtained), re-initiate compressions and ventilations while transporting the potential donor to the Bellevue Emergency Department.
They will run one unit in Manhattan from 4PM-12AM, 7 nights a week. The trial project will last for approximately 4 months.

"On average, 1 to 2 people die everyday in NYC while awaiting an available organ for transplantation. EMS crews often pronounce a person dead after unsuccessful attempts at resuscitation. These people may have wanted to be an organ donor, but there is currently no system in place to have this occur.":
http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/insider/resources/cb/2010/10_14_10.pdf
( page VII )


----------



## Neill McKay (19 Oct 2010)

Kind of a grim idea from the family's perspective. "Thank God, the ambulance is here.  But what's that other truck behind it...?"


----------



## mariomike (19 Oct 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> Kind of a grim idea from the family's perspective. "Thank God, the ambulance is here.  But what's that other truck behind it...?"



We never - ever - used to leave a D.O.A in the home with the family. They were in shock and grief. We always used to transport as a courtesy to the family. Especially suicides. We always offerred to take a family member with us in the front seat.   
So, I can imagine when this death car OPV arrives at the home and offers to transport the newly deceased, the family will be very much relieved. It sounds like they wait around the corner until the patient is pronounced.

Joke / Someone already photo-shopped a pic of what he thinks the OPV will look like. ( That's the FDNY-EMS badge on the side door. ) / Joke

"Do you know someone who always wanted to be an Organ Donor but just never got around to filling out the form? Well starting on November 1st 2010 they no longer have to worry because FDNY's Organ Preservation Team will be responding to a Cardiac Arrest near you":
http://www.fdnyemswebsite.com/page9.html


----------



## Rafterman1 (19 Oct 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Do you know someone who always wanted to be an Organ Donor but just never got around to filling out the form? Well starting on November 1st 2010 they no longer have to worry because FDNY's Organ Preservation Team will be responding to a Cardiac Arrest near you":



Haha


----------



## mariomike (19 Oct 2010)

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> Haha



I would not be surprised to see an OPV or "Rapid Organ Recovery Ambulance" RORA stationed in downtown Toronto in the future.

"New York’s proposed organ recovery project would be the only one of its kind presently operating in the United States, officials said, although it is based on models in Europe." 


"The organ team will follow the regular ambulance and if the normal paramedics fail to resuscitate a patient, after two minutes "hands-off," organ harvesting preparation begins."

"Deviations from Medical and Ethical Standards":
http://www.judicialwatch.org/foiablog/2009/jun/rora-part-ii-medical-and-legal-deviations-government-funded-organ-harvesting-exper

Rapid Organ Recovery Ambulance Program (RORA)
"The Target Population: 
...disproportionately includes ethnic and linguistic minority and immigrant groups who often have limited English proficiency and low health literacy.";
http://www.judicialwatch.org/foiablog/2009/jul/organ-harvesting-part-3-target-population

New England Medical Journal: 
"Under this approach, organ-procurement coordinators are encouraged to introduce themselves to families as members of the "medical team" or as "grief counselors," without necessarily disclosing that their role is explicitly one of dual advocacy, since — operating under the assumption that organ donation is simply "the right thing to do" — they simultaneously represent the interests of the patient or potential donor and the pool of potential recipients." 



"The pilot program will operate between the hours of 12 am and 8 am to “permit the rapid transport of potential donors, given the significantly reduced traffic congestion at that time.” 

http://www.judicialwatch.org/foiablog/2009/jul/organ-harvesting-part-4-institutional-credibility-issues

"However, having the "OPV" roll up on every house with a 911 call for a massive MI or a gunshot or stabbing where a patient's wishes about donation may not be known puts the family (or whoever is present) in the awkward position of having to deal with decision-making that is likely to be sub-optimal.":
http://blog.bioethics.net/2010/08/a-monty-python-approach-to-organ-procurement-butts/

OPV to be stationed at Bellevue Hospital:
"In addition to the minority immigrant population, Bellevue Hospital Center serves a relatively large population of mentally ill and homeless individuals. Over 37% of the beds at Bellevue are reserved for psychiatric purposes. The proposal does not further mention the relevant mental health statistics of the neighborhoods it serves; Bellevue serves 3 of the city’s 5 Bureaus and is located near Grammercy Park in Manhattan. The New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene indicates that the Grammercy Park neighborhood has the 6th highest number of mentally ill persons out of 42 neighborhoods.  The study shows that Grammercy Park in particular has 1298 mentally ill persons and Manhattan in general has the 2nd highest percentage of hospitalized mentally ill people. Curiously, while mentally ill persons can donate organs, they usually are not eligible to receive organs, creating a double standard.    In addition to a relatively high population of mentally ill, the homeless in the area are defenseless to exploitation.  While New York City Department of of Homeless Services (DHS) does not identify homeless individuals by neighborhood, Manhattan has the most DHS sponsored drop-in homeless shelters in all of New York City (Manhattan’s large population does not diminish the potential for exploitation). While the proposal does not indicate targeting either population, the populations are vulnerable without meticulous oversight."


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Oct 2010)

Most times government agencies should be congratulated for taking a proactive approach to a problem like the inadequate number of donated organs, though perhaps they should screen potential staff for this team to eliminate Monty Python aficianados who think this is "The Meaning of Life". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aclS1pGHp8o


----------



## Neill McKay (20 Oct 2010)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Most times government agencies should be congratulated for taking a proactive approach to a problem like the inadequate number of donated organs, though perhaps they should screen potential staff for this team to eliminate Monty Python aficianados who think this is "The Meaning of Life". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aclS1pGHp8o



That was actually the first thought that came to my mind when I read the original post.


----------

